# nearest place to see crystal-clear night sky?



## DubaiD (Aug 13, 2009)

Last night was the biggest meteor shower of the year*, but in Dubai you wouldn't know it because of the ever-present dust that reduces visibility to about 2 miles.

Where is the closest place to go, from Dubai, to get a crystal-clear view of the night sky? Many thanks! 

E.g., does one have to go up to the mountains (towards Musandam)? Or into the Arabian Gulf (by boat)? Or into the nearby desert (or is there more dust/sand there, this time of year)? 


(*See skyandtelescope dot com or similar astronomy sites, for details.) 


Thanks!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Head up towards Hatta, then take one of the back roads when you've gone past Big Red etc. Follow one of these for around 10km until you're well away from the light pollution of the Road and set your telescope up.

It is amazing to camp out in the desert and the sky is impossibly black - but you really need to be 50km from Dubai (at least)..

Enjoy.


----------



## DubaiD (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks! I've yet to visit Big Red, but I've heard about it. Glad to know one doesn't have to go *too* far to get a clear sky. 

What makes for all the dust in the air in the city of Dubai, anyway? Is it the construction? (I'd hate to think of what's in that dust, if so -- cement chemicals, etc.) Or is it more natural, due to winds, topography, geography, etc.? Is it mainly a question of elevation, getting up above the sand beds (and the dust they breed) into more rocky terrain? Just curious. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

mainly construction, after a rain storm the air is so clear - also take a look when construction stops (say during eid - the air is so much clearer!


----------



## stewart (Jun 21, 2009)

I took the cruiser out to near hadda middle of no where and still saw SWA.
saw a couple of sattelites though.
What a bargain.
Perhaps I drank to much cause the missus would not let me drive home.
Was funny watching her tackle the dunes for the first time though PMSL


----------



## bdb (Apr 24, 2009)

DubaiD said:


> Or into the Arabian Gulf (by boat)?


I think you mean the Arabian SEA, cause there is no such thing as the "Arabian Gulf"!


----------

